# gaming laptop strictly under 95k



## manu_saraswat (Sep 3, 2016)

I need to buy a new laptop and problem is all of them are starting to seem the same to me..now the biggest reason i need help is to my surprise the*Asus ROG GL552VW is slightly cheaper in india than the*Dell Inspiron 7559 for same specs, same case for lenovo and acer models mentioned above....
so since i'm paying almost the same for all these models which one do u think I should get?*
what i need it for- casual gaming..don't need too much battery life just a smooth fluid bug free experience in a nice built body(I think Asus one has a metal body)
for reference these are the models i'm opting for..and as u can see.. dell one is in fact costlier than asus
Dell Inspiron 7559*
Asus ROG GL552VW


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 6, 2016)

Asus one with metallic lid costs 95k (It has SSD). I will recommend buying that

I own Dell 7559, which along with 250GB SSD & 16GB RAM costed me 84k (Bought laptop from paytm with 10k cashback). According to reviews online, it has a better cooling system than Asus, but overall Asus one is a better choice in India (due to pricing)

Wait till Dec-Jan, if u can for GT1040 or 1050 for laptops


----------



## manu_saraswat (Sep 6, 2016)

I am waiting.. Performance difference b/w 960 and new gen is humongous 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Asus one with metallic lid costs 95k (It has SSD). I will recommend buying that
> 
> I own Dell 7559, which along with 250GB SSD & 16GB RAM costed me 84k (Bought laptop from paytm with 10k cashback). According to reviews online, it has a better cooling system than Asus, but overall Asus one is a better choice in India (due to pricing)
> 
> Wait till Dec-Jan, if u can for GT1040 or 1050 for laptops



I think one shouldn't get anything below GTX 1050 even for laptops.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 8, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I think one shouldn't get anything below GTX 1050 even for laptops.



You know how companies price their products in India (Dell 7559 is the best example). If mobile GT1040 performs equivalent or better than GTX960M, then there is no harm in getting it (for a laptop priced 70k, i hope)


----------



## azvnoit (Sep 9, 2016)

Asus ROG GL552VW.
I think it is for around 85k, from paytm with cashback probably around 75k is a good deal.

Dell Inspiron 15 7559 is another good option for around 80k.



> I think one shouldn't get anything below GTX 1050 even for laptops.


I agree but getting in India for that price will be if not impossible then really, really tough.

Azom Laptops start at 1.17L so that is out of question.

My pick, Asus ROG GL552VW, as core i7, 960M, good display, good cooling; only downer is old GPU.



> I own Dell 7559


Nice pick, I had used one for 6months before selling it to a friend, the price was raised to 94k from dell official site so was a good deal on resale.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Sep 12, 2016)

You can also check MSI GP62 6QF LEOPARD PRO (128GB SSD) Gaming Laptop. MSI laptops are famous for Gaming.

It has:
Core i7 processor
8GB DDR4
GeForce GTX 960M
Windows 10


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2016)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> You can also check MSI GP62 6QF LEOPARD PRO (128GB SSD) Gaming Laptop. MSI laptops are famous for Gaming.
> 
> It has:
> Core i7 processor
> ...



Not worth over 80k IMO. Xotic PC has the same config (link: XOTIC PC | MSI GP62 Leopard Pro-1276 - 15.6&quot; Custom Gaming Lapto) for 1049$ (~= 70k)


----------



## manu_saraswat (Sep 12, 2016)

After going through all these options i still am more reliant on waiting a while.. Cause like someone mentioned that even though the 1060 or 1050 laptops may still be costlier.. They'll definitely bring down the cost of 970m and 980m models

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## manu_saraswat (Sep 19, 2016)

Btw guus one i forgot to ask one very important aspect of all this.. After sales warranty.. As far as I know Xotic pc as mentioned earlier have almost no warranty in India, nd the After sales service of Msi regarding their laptop sucks in India , Asus seems to have a decent after sales service. 
I still have to give it to dell they are amazing at that

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious (Sep 23, 2016)

MSI GAMING LAPTOP GE62 6QF APACHE PRO 16J4 (i7-6700HQ/8GB-DDR4/1TB/GTX970M3GD5/15.6 Inch FHD/WINDOWS 10

so much for the strict 95k budget..Steal 5k more and get this beast! GTX 970M inside a budget of 1 Lac in India!!


----------



## manu_saraswat (Sep 23, 2016)

Vicious said:


> MSI GAMING LAPTOP GE62 6QF APACHE PRO 16J4 (i7-6700HQ/8GB-DDR4/1TB/GTX970M3GD5/15.6 Inch FHD/WINDOWS 10
> 
> so much for the strict 95k budget..Steal 5k more and get this beast! GTX 970M inside a budget of 1 Lac in India!!


Yeah thanks for that looks like a great laptop i would have gotten it if not just for these 2 things - 
1- 970m really sucks even in the comparison of to be announced 1050(specs have already been leaked) 
2- I am really not sure on how good is the after sales service of MSI in India 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 24, 2016)

manu_saraswat said:


> Yeah thanks for that looks like a great laptop i would have gotten it if not just for these 2 things -
> 1- 970m really sucks even in the comparison of to be announced 1050(specs have already been leaked)
> 2- I am really not sure on how good is the after sales service of MSI in India
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



For 1 lakh, I will say GTX970M is good, but yeah after sales is a thing of concern. MSI has service centres in tier 1 cities, but don't know about other smaller cities. MSI is a reputed brand outside India but Asus has a better service network here. Check if your location has a service centre & think if you are willing to buy a MSI laptop

Anyways you can wait till dec to see how the laptop market shapes up


----------



## manu_saraswat (Sep 24, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> For 1 lakh, I will say GTX970M is good, but yeah after sales is a thing of concern. MSI has service centres in tier 1 cities, but don't know about other smaller cities. MSI is a reputed brand outside India but Asus has a better service network here. Check if your location has a service centre & think if you are willing to buy a MSI laptop
> 
> Anyways you can wait till dec to see how the laptop market shapes up


Planning to do that exactly, well I live in jaipur and can't seem to find any service center of msi here.. Also waiting seems to be a good option cause by November the pascal equipped laptops will if not common then at least not rare nd the prices might come down a little 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamer1111 (Sep 26, 2016)

wait for gtx1060


----------



## manu_saraswat (Sep 27, 2016)

dreamer1111 said:


> wait for gtx1060


Doing so

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacchu (Oct 27, 2016)

you can go for MSI GL62 6QF 15.6-inch Laptop.

GL62 6QF | MSI Global | Laptops - The best gaming laptop provide

Latest 6th Gen. Intel® CoreTM i7 processor NVIDIA® GeForce GTX 960M graphics with higher performance 15.6" Full HD (1920x1080), 94%NTSC wide-view panel NVMe M.2 SSD by PCIe Gen3 X4 up to 2200MB/s speed(Optional) USB 3.0 Type-C reversible plug Nahimic Sound Technology delivering 360⁰ immersive audio experience Audio Boost enhancing the gaming headset sound detail and sound stage Keyboard by Steelseries with better tactile feedback Exclusive SHIFT technology boosts performance under controlled noise & temperature Exclusive Cooler Boost 3 Technology Matrix Display supporting 4K output up to 2 external monitors

*i65.tinypic.com/5rads.jpg​
Buy MSI GL62 6QF 15.6-inch Laptop (Core i7-6700HQ/8GB/1TB/DOS/2GB Graphics) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i


----------



## manu_saraswat (Oct 27, 2016)

Sacchu said:


> you can go for MSI GL62 6QF 15.6-inch Laptop.
> 
> GL62 6QF | MSI Global | Laptops - The best gaming laptop provide
> 
> ...


Nope.. 960m sucks.. Even when compared to 1050, let alone 1050 ti or 1060

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## SayantanGuhaRoy (Dec 19, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> I own Dell 7559



Let me know dell 7559's lcd panel made by which company ??  

cuz am also same boat like op. either asus or dell.

thanks in advance


----------

